# Flash setup help



## amoore00357 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am wanting to buy a couple flashes and I'm not for sure what to do. I don't get paid for anything so I'm trying to keep it a cheaper setup. I already have the canon 430exII. I want to buy two more flashes so I can have the 3 flash setup for cars, family pictures, ect. I still want to have the ETTL ability so I can adjust power levels from the camera (transmitter). I have been looking at the Pixel King transmitters/receiver.

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Trigger-Flashes-Transmitter-Receiver/dp/B005TQFRTY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1390569022&sr=8-4&keywords=pixel+king  

I think that would be a good system from what I read is it will be able to the the ETTL things I want it to do.
So the 2nd part is what type of flashes would you recommend. I am thinking about buying 2 of the Yongnuo 560 III flashes. 
Would that work for what I am wanting to achieve? Thanks


----------



## gruhl28 (Jan 24, 2014)

The Yongnuo 560 III does not support E-TTL


----------



## spturtle (Jan 24, 2014)

4 Yongnuo YN-622c transceivers are cheaper than the pixel king kit you point to. This allows you to control 3 off-camera flashes. For the flashes you can use e.g. YN500EX, YN565EX, or YN568EX (II), all of which support E-TTL. I'd like to point out that the 430EX II has some features that are missing from some of the cheaper alternatives (e.g. high-speed sync, not supported by YN565EX) and it is fairly powerful and charges quickly. OTOH those alternatives have other features not available in this Canon flash.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 24, 2014)

The YN568ex should suit your needs just fine. I have one myself but bear in mind that there are complaints about the locks on the battery door breaking from stress. You may want to check out the Phottix Mitros as well. It's more expensive but looks to have much better quality.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2014)

The Canon 550EX is the best bang for the buck with regards no nonsense, high quality, fully compatible (now and in the future) ETTL support. With the added bonus that they could be used as masters to your 430 in the situations where the optical wireless system would work well, especially indoors.

A decent used 550EX is around $100, in a couple of years it will be worth around $20 less to sell.


----------



## balaji (Jan 24, 2014)

I recently bought Canon 90EX Flash (which is usually bundled with Canon EOS M) as a master trigger on my 5DM3 to control 430EX. I wasn;t ready to spend $300 on a Canon Trigger or a more expensive 600RT yet.

I called Canon Tech Support to verify if it is compatible with 5DM3 before I bought it.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedlite-90EX-Flash-Camera/dp/B00GFWBOFC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390579113&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+90ex

I use this solely for family portraits. It works well for the money. As long as the slave Flashes (upto groups of 4) are in line of sight it works. Very light weight. The 90EX flash itself is just for fancy and does not illuminate the object like 430Ex though.

Hope this helps

Balaji


----------

